# More Accucraft SP M-6



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw last night that Accucraft has posted info about the new SP M-6 under "1:32" instead of "Product Update". Butane-fired, slide valves, adjustable lubricator, water pump in tender. No mention of the type of valve gear, but my guess is that it's their "simplified" one, since the prototype has Stephenson's.

Steve Shyvers


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

What accucraft engine does not have a "simplified or modified" valve gear design? I can't seem to think of one, but perhaps they are out there.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been looking for pictures, there are only a few out there. I was hoping to find a couple pictures with cars in tow to start thinking about a consist for this engine.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent, 

Accucraft's writeup states that they were called "Valley Malleys", referring to California's Central Valley. Out there reefers would always be appropriate. Livestock cars to some extent. Tank cars for both oil and wine. I saw a photo recently of an SP loco at the head of a train of wine tank cars. Can't remember whether or not it was an M-6. Would walnuts, pecans, etc. have shipped bagged in box cars? There was once a large sugar beet industry out here too, so gondolas for those. 

Steve


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Imagine that many pecans or walnuts all on one box car. Now that's a lot of nuts!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm thinking it would look great with three or four heavyweights, however I can't find a picture to use in my defense.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

;
I'm thinking it would look great pulling anything. What say you Kent?


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent, 

Agreed. Now where to find 1:32 heavyweights in my price range? 

Steve


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

haha Steve you have plenty of time to save up.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Shyvers on 24 Apr 2011 06:53 PM 
Kent, 

Agreed. Now where to find 1:32 heavyweights in my price range? 

Steve 


We start by finding a good set of drawings we want to use for the cars, and some decent heavyweight trucks, then I get some plywood and we wait...

Or we can cut plastic ones in half.

I like the plywood idea


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

I would submit that the M-6s spent their later years in secondary and/or mixed train services. 

"These engines worked all over the Espee (SP) Pacific Lines system, but spent most of their careers in California. Mogul locomotives were originally built for and used in general freight service, however, as the years went by and trains got heavier and longer they were relegated to lighter duties such as secondary freight and passenger trains, branch line locals and yard switching duties. The M-6 was found to be excellent for working on light rail, in tight clearances and on the curvature found around industries and packing houses."


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Or we can cut plastic ones in half 
I know of plans to do that with the Aristo coaches. 

What about those nice chopped bachmann coaches that someone made recently? 










*Rescaling Bachmann coaches*


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, Pete. I'll bite. Please tell us about the plans for modifying Aristo coaches. I've heard of this but don't know the details. 

Steve


----------



## Reg Stocking (Sep 29, 2010)

A suitable passenger consist for a Fresno Mallet would be wood cars, Harriman steel cars, or both. SP had little in the way of Pullman-design heavyweights suitable for a local or branchline consist. Maybe an express reefer, a combine, one coach, and a business car if you want to really do it up. The business car might be a proper heavyweight but more likely a woody.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

As I understand it, the Aristo coaches are split down the length of the roof to thin them, then one cut along the side to shorten the window hight followed a cut along the bottom to finish the side hight reduction. A lot of cuts with more seams to clean up.. 

This is the first engine to excite me since the S-12 was announced. Pulling some heavy woodsided cars would be great. I have already started drawing out a 1:32 dining carriage, would be just as easy to draw up a few more cars. Once we have the plans and trucks, the cars will follow, hopefully timed perfectly for the release of the M-6.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

When is the "projected" release of this engine? You might have more time than you think.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 25 Apr 2011 05:34 PM 
Steve, 

Once we have the plans and trucks, the cars will follow, hopefully timed perfectly for the release of the M-6. 


Well, that gives you at least three years I would think!!!!
Also, how on earth do they expect it to get around a 2' 6" radius?
Blind centre drivers?
Pony truck that sticks out the side?
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 25 Apr 2011 05:40 PM 
When is the "projected" release of this engine? You might have more time than you think. That is what I'm counting on, there is the off chance the locomotive will show up in eighteen months and then I'd have to scramble. I'm shooting for 2.5+ yrs. Not only do I have to build cars, I have to find money for an engine. Does anyone want a kidney?


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

well, I am sure your time will go faster building all those cars.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I've heard of this but don't know the details 
Steve, 
Neither did I, until Kent laid it all out. All I know is that Mike M bought 2 from me and said he was going to make them 1/32 - I believe he mentioned cutting them down the center of the roof. 

I personally think they look fine behind a 1/32nd loco.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

That's how I've seen it done, slice it down the middle and cut out about 1/4" and glue it back together. The Aristo heavyweights are modeled after a relatively short prototype, so the length looks ok for 1:32. I think the height is also said to be a bit small for 1:29 and looks ok for 1:32 (probably even better if you swap out the wheelsets for AMS 33" 1:32 wheels), so it's only the width that needs the attention. That is unless, of course, you're particular about the number of windows, the size of the rivet heads, and all that good stuff (Aristo doesn't really model prototype trains in 1:29 scale, they model HO trains in 3:1). Until AMS or MTH start coming out with 1:32 heavyweights, the Aristo heavyweights are really the only affordable option though, short of building your own.


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

I swapped emails with Cliff Luscher at Accucraft today. He thinks that he will have a pre-production sample of the Southern Pacific M-6 2-6-0 at the National Summer Steamup in Sacramento, CA in July.

I'll likely order one, assuming that it's up to the level of detail and performance of the Accucraft SP 0-6-0 S-12 switcher.


The Accucraft SP S-12 0-6-0 has become one of my favorite locomotives to take to a steamup since it's small and easily transported, fires up quickly and has 15-30 minute runs, depending on consist, so that I don't feel like a track hog, as with a larger locomotive. The M-6 should also be easy to deal with at steamups, although a bit larger.


The M-6 will make a great addition to my 1:32 Southern Pacific roundhouse! 


Cliff also mentioned that they had recently received a shipment of the production 1:20.3 SP narrow gauges locos so these are apparently now available.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I have learned not to bet the farm on what Accucraft says.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Jeff Williams on 26 Apr 2011 07:57 PM 

The Accucraft SP S-12 0-6-0 has become one of my favorite locomotives to take to a steamup since it's small and easily transported, fires up quickly and has 15-30 minute runs, depending on consist, so that I don't feel like a track hog, as with a larger locomotive. 





Jeff,
It has been my experience, that it is NOT the size of the locomotive that makes a 'track hog', it is the driver!
Too bad that this is a gas loco as I might be tempted also.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

Justin has an idea for a meths boiler to fit the S-12 germinating in his head. What say you now? Tempted?


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 26 Apr 2011 08:07 PM 
I have learned not to bet the farm on what Accucraft says. 
Now you're learning! Athough, if we're placing bets, I'd actually put money on this one arriving before the EBT #12 does...


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 26 Apr 2011 08:20 PM 
David, 

Justin has an idea for a meths boiler to fit the S-12 germinating in his head. What say you now? Tempted? 
Hi Kent,
A fat lot of good it is, in his head!!!!
I'll have to wait until they go on at sale price, so that I can justify not only buying the loco, but also an extra boiler.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, 

Thanks for update from Cliff. I, too, look forward to seeing this loco. If Cliff can have one at the NSS then I'll be looking at it closely. 

Doing some modifications to fit an alcohol-fired boiler to the S-12 does not seem that daunting. What's holding me up is figuring out how to disassemble the loco without messing something up. I will definitely be consulting the experts durring the NSS. If I do a boiler conversion for it then it will be a multi-tube C-type, and not an adaptation of the stock single-flue boiler. 

I am curious also to look underneath the M-6 to see what clearances there are for fitting an alcohol burner. Lots of room on an S-12, but the M-6 will have the valve gear between the frames. 

Steve


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 
I've had a few of the S-12's apart for lubricator modifications, if you need any pointers on taking it down to the sum of it's parts, just shoot me a PM or email at: [email protected]


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
Posted [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import y rwjenkins on 26 Apr 2011 08:25 PM Posted By iceclimber on 26 Apr 2011 08:07 PM 
I have learned not to bet the farm on what Accucraft says. 
Now you're learning! Athough, if we're placing bets, I'd actually put money on this one arriving before the EBT #12 does... 


Not only speaking of delivery dates. Seems as though whoever puts up the production info might want to consult a bit more with the factory n China to see if in fact what is asked for is what is really being included.


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By iceclimber on 27 Apr 2011 07:49 PM 
url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
Posted [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import y rwjenkins on 26 Apr 2011 08:25 PM Posted By iceclimber on 26 Apr 2011 08:07 PM 
I have learned not to bet the farm on what Accucraft says. 
Now you're learning! Athough, if we're placing bets, I'd actually put money on this one arriving before the EBT #12 does... 


Not only speaking of delivery dates. Seems as though whoever puts up the production info might want to consult a bit more with the factory n China to see if in fact what is asked for is what is really being included. 




Copy pasted from Accucraft's website:

"ALL SPECIFICATIONS AND DESIGNS ARE SUBJECT TO CHANGE WITHOUT NOTICE" 

It's on just about every single page on their site except the home page. Same with the AML website.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Noticed that already Anthony. Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd actually put money on this one arriving before the EBT #12 does 
Yeah, thanks for that comforting thought, Anthony.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's a short video of ex-SP 1744 under steam: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/dscrg79?blend=10&ob=5#p/u/0/iCaH2yMb42s


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I wonder if the Accucraft one will make THAT much black smoke. 
The engineer should be fired (pardon the pun)! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 04 May 2011 11:21 AM 
I wonder if the Accucraft one will make THAT much black smoke. 
The engineer should be fired (pardon the pun)! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 


Smoke like that would be the Fireman's fault (not the Engineer)... but in this case I would bet that it was done deliberately for the photo run-by and he would have been the butt of complaints from the fans if he had done it the way it used to be done (i.e.: with a clean stack).


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

I was on that trip behind 1744 a few years ago and like other such events the engineer purposely throws sand onto the fire box to blast clean the fire tubes and make the black exhaust for the photographers during the run by. But I expect you all know that


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 

Thanks for posting the video. 

Steve


----------

